# necesito ayuda con TE20



## hospy (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos, desde hace unos dias estoy peleandome  con el programador TE20, pero no consigo de ninguna forma grabar el PIC, he probado todo tipo de configuraciones, he revisado el circuito varias veces pero nada. ¿ Me podeis ayudar?

Sabeis donde debo colocar algun led para comprobar si esta transmitiendo algo???
Me podeis facilitar alguna configuracion que useis vosotros a ver si tuviera suerte??

A lo mejor digo alguna burrada, pero, cuando el cristal del oscilardor esta funcionando, al medir tension en sus bornes se pueden ver los pulsos de la señal que emite como oscilador????

Donde puedo conseguir  otro circuito de un programador para el PIC16f84, que sea sencillo, que solo tenga el slot de 18 pines y que valga para window XP??

Gracias de antemano


   :evil:    :evil:    :evil:    :evil:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 11, 2007)

El TE-20 vale para todos desde el pic16f84 hasta el pic18f452 solo debes hacerte un zocalo adaptador.
Para construir un zocalo adaptador compas zocalos de pines torneados y debes unis las patillas de alimentacion, reset y otras dos mas o sea pocos cables, yo le añadi pegamento para que tomase mas solidez.

El TE20 tambien programa el pic16F84

La configuracion para el icprog
com directo
tipo jdm
retardo 14

Se me olvidaba mite las tensiones del puerto serie respeto masa deben dar mas de 7.5V.
No funciona en portatiles normalmente, un tema de tensiones.


----------



## hospy (Jul 12, 2007)

Gracias por contestar, por un lado decir que el programador ya lo tengo montado y lo que no se por donde mirar cual es el problema, si la configuracion del icprog o es del hardware del programador.

Por cierto, ¿¿Respecto a que masa mido la tension de los pies del puerto serie????

Un saludo


----------

